# Dogs burnt to humanely kill them.



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Animal Cruelty: Johnson County woman sets fire to dogs - WXIN



> Six-month-old pit bull puppy Jake still shakes from the horrible experience and fear he's been through. Jake suffered extensive burns to his paws, back legs, and all over his body. He is under a veterinarian's care and is expected to recover. But looking into his puppy-dog eyes you can see he's still very scared.
> 
> "This is the first incident in my five years here that I've seen an animal set on fire," said Michael Delp, director of Johnson County animal control. "There are injuries to skin and to the fur on both dogs from being set on fire," said Delp.
> 
> In a police report obtained by FOX59, Katherine Brotherton says she doused her dogs with gasoline in a blue 55-gallon drum and then lit them on fire March 9th. She told police the dogs had been biting her and this was the most humane way she could come up with to kill them.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Are you kidding me? OMG!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

when has fire ever seemed like a good way to go!?

what a sorry excuse for a human being and I don't for a second believe her story


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Okay, you guys know what I'm going to say, but I'm going to say it anyway, I wish the locks on her car door became jammed and her car burst into flames..... there, said it.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Tissue Alert... oh my god. Why? Why did she get dogs in the first place. 

@LARHAGE: I agree with you a 100%.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

God, being burned to death is absolutely one of the WORST ways to die. This person is sick.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I saw on the news about some new game show where they electrocute people. I would very much like this lady to be a contestant. Very much so.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

holy sh** that happened right by me... Does anyone have some tar and feathers I can borrow?


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Lilie, unfortunately that game show is fake 


This is so sick, I just can't believe how horrible people are...


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

So she had a puppy, and it "bit her" so she burnt it? What thee heck? It's a shame people are so stupid. Of course, you couldn't take them to a Shelter, or even shoot them. Which I wouldn't condone of course, but how is fire the most humane way to go!?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

hmm.. since she has already said that she believes that burning is a humane way to die, can we burn her at the stake? It's not "cruel and unusual" if she thinks it's painless, right?


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm thinkin schitzo. however, she should still feel that locked car doors scenario. it'd save us a lot of taxpayer $$ trying to jail her for about 5-10 years. (unfortunately she probably wont get more than that.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Holly Molly......how can someone do this?

Poor puppy.....I'm speachless.............


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

Some dimwit a year or so ago put a Boxer puppy on a charcoal grill and locked the top. The dog survived for awhile at the vet but eventually died from the burns. 

GRRRRRR!!! Some people ought to have air taken away from them..... 

Powell


----------



## Redgrappler (Jan 22, 2010)

This lady needed to be hugged by her parents more rather than tortured. Since its too late for that, she might benefit from serious counseling by making her a decoy for protection training w/o the suits. 

All kidding aside, she really needs some serious therapy.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

California wants to pass a bill to have an animal abuse registry:

California Animal-Abuse Registry: Lawmakers Propose Bill - TIME

I'm all for it, for every state, this lady needs to go on the list.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

LARHAGE said:


> Okay, you guys know what I'm going to say, but I'm going to say it anyway, I wish the locks on her car door became jammed and her car burst into flames..... there, said it.


 
Seems like a reasonable punishment!


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow. This is right up there with the sicko who tried to put his dog out of it's misery with a sledgehammer. Seriously, what is wrong with people?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

LARHAGE said:


> Okay, you guys know what I'm going to say, but I'm going to say it anyway, I wish the locks on her car door became jammed and her car burst into flames..... there, said it.


I agree with you 100%!BAD KARMA!

That woman is insane!!She needs to be arrested and punished to the highest extent!!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Only one word comes to my mind when I think of thid women.can any one guess that Word. Give a hint it starts with the ltter B.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

ChristenHolden said:


> Only one word comes to my mind when I think of thid women.can any one guess that Word. Give a hint it starts with the ltter B.




lol.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

This is another reason for "punishment" fitting the crimes!
Unbelievable & terrifying!... Animal torture is only one step towards being a certified Sociopath........


----------



## chargerpuppy (Mar 14, 2010)

What a waste of the planet's resources this person is.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

wtf???? how cud anyone dothis?i hope she pays for this.


----------

